# Small cordless clipper for small puppy?



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a small, cordless clipper for clipping small puppy face, feet and tail? I have the Oster Golden A5 for my adult poodle, but I do not feel comfortable using it on a little puppy. It's already heavy in my hands, and vibrates alot, and I would like something more petite and manageable for the puppy. Any suggestions?? Thank you!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I use a wahl arco for puppies


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

wahl arco mini is what I use on my toys......


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

You have a new puppy?? Did I miss something?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

bamsd619 said:


> wahl arco mini is what I use on my toys......


I have never heard of a mini arco ? Perhaps that is what mine is? It is pretty small... rechargeable ...I love mine it is quiet and very efficiant ...
And it is pink


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I will look into the Wahl Arco. Locket--No, you didn't miss anything! LOL! I haven't really said anything yet. We got a call right before Christmas from a rescue we applied to earlier, about a female and her puppies that were relinquished to the rescue by a BYB. We were already approved, and on the waiting list, so we were one of the first they called on the list. We ended up adopting a little cream/apricot female, that we named Clover. She is now 10 weeks. She is sweet, adorable and full of energy. She was quite a bit underweight, so we took her to the vet, and she ended up having roundworm. She was treated for that, and hopefully she starts gaining some weight now. Her and Cricket are getting along really well, and play nicely together. I will post a pic of her soon, and everyone can tell me if they think she is apricot or cream! I honestly cannot decide! She is a peachy/apricot color, but her roots are more cream, so I "think" she will change over to more of a cream with apricot ears.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Awwww That is so sweet congratulations ! And Bless you for rescueing that sweet baby!!
You have a special place in my heart  I cannot wait to see her.....


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Here is a pic of Clover on the day we got her....she has gotten a little bit bigger since then. She is hard one to take a picture of! LOL! She never sits still!  Whaddya think? Apricot or Cream??


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I think that Clover looks like apricot color right now. What ever color she ends up being, she sure is a cutie. Thanks for rescueing this precious baby girl.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

She is an apricot and cute as can be ! 
How exciting for you ! 
And how wonderful that you could rescue ! I just want to kiss her lips


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Awww Clover is soo sweet!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I love love LOVE my Laube Speed Feed trimmer!! It's very lightweight, whisper quiet, and has very high spm's (8,500/min I believe). It's cordless and comes with two Lithium Ion batteries (no battery memory) that typically last over an hour on a charge. I would never part with mine!
I have never used the Wahl Arco personally but another groomer I know has both and prefers the Speed Feed.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I like my Laube Speedfeed.


----------

